# The Official A9LH Master Race Thread (NO MENUHAX PEASANTS ALLOWED)



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

mgrev*: "*Welcome! May our boot times be low and our firmwares high"


Spoiler: Banner











List of memebers of the glorious A9LH Master Race:
Supster131
Bortz
ihaveamac
rileysrjay
Razorzeto
VinsCool
Crystal the Glaceon
Cherry Pie
CitizenSnips
mgrev
axewfious
Aqib Ali
nxwing
hobbledehoy899
TrashyClassy
SomeGamer
BurningDesire
Salamencizer
Attainable
driverdis
Davidosky99
Roxie Mika
Pikm
Filo97
Minnow
Real_Redwolf
Arthurgamer07
spkuja
nahimgood
nahimgood
Froster
Phantom64
WeedZ
NikolaMiljevic
ac3ds
MarcusD
fr3quency
Nikki_swap
Tomato Hentai
PaiiNSteven
ThePanchamBros
astrangeone
Etika/our daddy
hii915
Faru
proflayton123
Erikku
pscytheology
Piluvr
A_Random_Guy
riyaz
LuksaXD
Ricken
AlucardjX
pbanj
blinky87
The Badge-lorette!?
'Don
cmdj13
zKin
Queno138
Commander_Vadeo
blackalabi
solress
solress
HenryLeonheart
Jiehfeng
Feeling It!
Konno Ryo
RayD97
cots
GamerDudeK
TheVinAnator
hacksn5s4
MsMidnight
KipMudz
joyoshi
Petraplexity
annson24
DHall243
Thunder Kai
yoshinatsu
infinete



Fallen brethren:

OctopusRift (suspended)

CloudCocopuffs (banned)
Jack_Sparrow (banned)



And last, but least, List of *filthy* _*peasants*_*:
*
Menuhax peasants:

GBAFail (Honorable mention: Lied about having a bricked 3DS, and blocked me)
GalladeGuy
Bubsy Bobcat
wurstpistole
Ifury
UniqueGeek
wiiNinja
JustAKirby
DespyCL
EarlAB
Flame
TheKawaiiDesu
smileyhead
keyra
yardie
Pikm
apoptygma
MlgPro
Brawl345
Marlon Venancio
The Real Jdbye
Khangaroo
Returnofganon
DJCarlos
ElyosOfTheAbyss
Team Fail
Selim873
LiveLatios
Garou
Jiro2
doctorgoat
kprovost7314
TheHaxForU
Hide616
Arecaidian Fox
8BitWonder
wuboy
CLOUD9RED
finn_91
RedBlueGreen
Aether Lion
Hamstermascot
GreaterDog
RaikouKun
shadowharold
x_master_1234
Jair
Voxel Studios
dimmidice
koyuki38
NightsOwl
99%Invisible
Nirmonculus
naddel81
EmanueleBGN
TheKingy34


Waiting for GW A9LH support:
alevan
yacepi15
Vec
Ubuntuの刀
darklordrs
Brawl345
Amapola62
KodyKaplish



Sky3DS peasants:
Flynnn


Gateway peasants:
Nollog


Browserhax:
(empty)

MSet:
joby419


OOTHax:
keven3477

Frankenfirmware:
gnmmarechal

idk:
Jacklack3
Segtendo
KeoniAzugon
osaka35
kumikochan
wiiu more like pee u
nwiifletcher
Autz
mqk9999
LittleFlame
Joshwraith
The Immortal
LinkSoraZelda


idk/rxTools:
Krakatau
alexlee01


Unconfirmed:
Gcentrex
Jao Chu
XiaoDii
NEP
kbmarinha
codeluca
Pacheko17
zfreeman
jesus96
scorpiotaisho
Grim Ripper
Michu
koffieleut
FanmadeEndings
cvskid
Hyura
Korma
Cortador
LinkmstrYT
tipsytoto
rctgamer3
Lucar
Ridge
IronClouds
Daggot
Bkool999
emuashui
NHChaoss
JFizDaWiz


No 3DS/Peasant warrior:
Cammygirl192


"Inspirational" Quotes:

Aether Lion: "On a serious note, A9LH is a little overrated. The people I've talked to about it are like 'Eh, the benefits don't necessarily outweigh the risk but hey it is nice. DO IT. DO IT NOW. FOR NO REASON.' xD"

"shadowharold: "Im lazy to much work menuhax does what I want."

mqk9999: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it

~Moongirl"

Hamstermascot: "No, whatever works just works. If Aureinand or rxTools didn't work I would've gone to ah9l. They both work, so why spend 40mins or even up to 2 hours to ah9l on it, when aureinand and rxtools takes 20minutes? Faster boot times? Sure great, but I'm patient. I'll switch when I have no other choice."

JFizDaWiz: "everyone talking about bootrates. am I the only one who doesn't reboot/shut down my 3DS?"

Jacklack3: "Who cares if it better?

I wont let setting up RXtools go to waste."


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 11, 2016)

oothax user spams youre secondrate race


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm a Menuhax/hblauncher_loader peasant. Fite meh.


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 11, 2016)

Where am I >


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 11, 2016)

lol updated sysNAND fuckers mmm ye


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 11, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> Where am I >


Added.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 11, 2016)

add mgrev's younger brother plox


----------



## Disharmony16 (Apr 11, 2016)

Add me too


----------



## mgrev (Apr 11, 2016)

Disharmony16 said:


> Add me too


install a9lh on your n3ds


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 11, 2016)

Meee!


----------



## XXX_Bike-Fucker_XXX (Apr 11, 2016)

cen i be on this lists


----------



## TrashyClassy (Apr 11, 2016)

XXX_Bike-Fucker_XXX said:


> cen i be on this lists


approve that you have a9lh on your 3ds first


----------



## XXX_Bike-Fucker_XXX (Apr 11, 2016)

TrashyClassy said:


> approve that you have a9lh on your 3ds first


no


----------



## Trolling (Apr 11, 2016)

Ninjhax is better than A9LH.


----------



## MissingNO123 (Apr 11, 2016)

I have Ax 9ax Lax Hax and 5.3.2
Fight me


----------



## xtheman (Apr 11, 2016)

Arm 9 is good and all but remember that a few months ago you were all dirty menuhax peasants (also add me to the list


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 11, 2016)

Why I'm still a Menuhax peasant:
1) I must be the only person with a 100% bootrate with menuhax
2) I have my 3DS on all the time to not care about waiting an extra 10 seconds to boot into emuNAND
3) Menuhax allows to pirate games which is all I care about (although A9LH obviously does too)
4) I guess I'm waiting for an actual permanent cfw (since A9LH requires an SD card with an A9LH payload to boot) which then I'll swap to that


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 45376


I wonder why I see this pic so many times...


----------



## CloudCocopuffs (Apr 11, 2016)

Add me.
I despise the scum of the earth known as 'Menuhax peasants' ...


----------



## Attainable (Apr 11, 2016)

A9LH Corgi checking in.


----------



## Pikm (Apr 13, 2016)

I use menuhax. Fight medikam w iaoo

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## driverdis (Apr 13, 2016)

I use A9LH, I have these configurations
N3DS XL: 10.7.0-32U SysNAND | 9.2.0-20U RedNAND
O3DS: 9.2.0-20U SysNAND | 10.7.0-32U EmuNAND
O3DS XL: 10.7.0-32U SysNAND only
All 3 use AuReiNAND rather than Cakes


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2016)

There is something more filthy than menuhax! Anyone still using Browserhax entrypoint or DS Profile entry point to load their CFW! ;O; beyond the lowest of the filth!


----------



## mgrev (Apr 13, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There is something more filthy than menuhax! Anyone still using Browserhax entrypoint or DS Profile entry point to load their CFW! ;O; beyond the lowest of the filth!


i remember before we had browserhax. i used mset on o3ds 9.2 to run rxtools and legit cia's. this was before pastacfw


----------



## Filo97 (Apr 17, 2016)

Why i am not here?


----------



## Deleted member 373057 (Apr 17, 2016)

*mfw not on the list*


----------



## Blue (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't exactly have arm9lh, I just support it. I would install it if HB access on 10.7 was free.


----------



## CloudCocopuffs (Apr 18, 2016)

AMIRITE?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Apr 18, 2016)

Meeeeeeeee


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 18, 2016)

Damn who's that 10th person in the list. Smealumxy name


----------



## ac3ds (Apr 18, 2016)

Today I have rid 3 3ds's from their menuhax filth. So add me to that list


----------



## Arthurgamer07 (Apr 18, 2016)

Add me. I have a 10.7 sys, with aurei and a 9.2 emu.


----------



## Pikm (Apr 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> I'm a Menuhax/hblauncher_loader peasant. Fite meh.


Join the A9LH master race.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2016)

Pikm said:


> Join the A9LH master race.


NEVER!!
(I'm too lazy)


----------



## mgrev (Apr 18, 2016)

CloudCocopuffs said:


> AMIRITE?


you're*


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 18, 2016)

mgrev said:


> you're*


----------



## mgrev (Apr 18, 2016)

smileyhead said:


>


No problem


----------



## Sono (Apr 18, 2016)

I haz ARMNEINLoaderHax too! If you want proof, just ask 

Sent from my plastic and aluminum touched you weirdly slab using the stock browser


----------



## keven3477 (Apr 18, 2016)

I am allowed here since I don't use menuhax , oot or browser hax all the way!


----------



## Pikm (Apr 18, 2016)

Add me to the list. I have everything desirable in the hacking community, (except a hardmod) which includes A9LH, AuReiNand, a New 3DS, and Updated sysnand.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am allowed here since I don't use menuhax , oot or browser hax all the way!


That's even worse you subpeasant scum.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 18, 2016)

used menu hax power on a9lh


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 18, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> used menu hax power on a9lh


Menuhax freezes!
The attack failed!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 18, 2016)

menuhax used brick on a9lh


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 18, 2016)

keven3477 said:


> I am allowed here since I don't use menuhax , oot or browser hax all the way!


That's worse than not having a hacked system! ;O;


----------



## Pikm (Apr 18, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> menuhax used brick on a9lh


Reality Check! You can unbrick with a9lh, whereas you need a hardmod with menuhax!


----------



## Lycan911 (Apr 18, 2016)

#A9LHMasterRace


----------



## WeedZ (Apr 18, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Spoiler: Banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How could you forget me?


----------



## Luglige (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone here have a site I can DDoS, I'm bored.


----------



## nahimgood (Apr 19, 2016)

@Margen67  add me, I now belong to the GLORIOUS A9LH masterrace!!!
8 sec boottime with AuReiNand!!!
Amazing


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 19, 2016)

A9LH  is shit heres why need big sd card to setup takes forever to setup can brick your 3ds setting it up


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 19, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> A9LH  is shit heres why need big sd card to setup takes forever to setup can brick your 3ds setting it up


only an idiot bricks with a09lh


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 19, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> A9LH  is shit heres why need big sd card to setup takes forever to setup can brick your 3ds setting it up


If your SD card doesn't have enough space for a single NAND backup then A9LH is not the problem.
After you copy the backups to your computer they're no longer needed on the SD card.
At most the tools, etc are probably about 50-200MB
For A9LH final setup it's about 5MB or less.
The AuReiNand payload alone is only *50kb*.
You don't even need an emuNAND with A9LH.
With menuhax you need an emuNAND so if anything menuhax takes up more space than A9LH.
https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki/NAND-Size

Few hours ≠ eternity

As long as you do everything correctly you shouldn't brick.


If A9LH is shit then I wonder what you think of menuhax 



VinsCool said:


> only an idiot bricks with a9lh


Exactly. Almost all bricks are user error.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 19, 2016)

i have 4gb sd


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 19, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> i have 4gb sd


I think it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (Apr 19, 2016)

so i put a9lh on my second 3ds can you get rid of the emunand once you do it


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 19, 2016)

Fist me


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm part of the MASTER RACE!


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 19, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> so i put a9lh on my second 3ds can you get rid of the emunand once you do it


Yes. https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2016)

My boyfriend is joining the A9LH master race! ;O; praise us!


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> My boyfriend is joining the A9LH master race! ;O; praise us!


You must tell me his username so I can add him to the almighty list.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You must tell me his username so I can add him to the almighty list.


Neither of them are Tempers


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Neither of them are Tempers


Them?


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Them?


I have two boyfriends, who are also boyfriends with each other.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have two boyfriends, who are also boyfriends with each other.


Wut    

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I have two boyfriends, who are also boyfriends with each other.


On the other hand this is EOF after all


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 19, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Wut


It's a polyamorous relationship.


----------



## Davidosky99 (Apr 19, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> It's a polyamorous relationship.


Okay what matters if that you 3 are very happy with yourselves and your relationship  xD


----------



## Froster (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey,I wanna be there too. A9LH user since 1 month :-)


----------



## Phantom64 (Apr 19, 2016)

add me to de list :---- D
a9lh user here


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> only an idiot bricks with a09lh


-Cough-


----------



## fr3quency (Apr 22, 2016)

Where am I? Add me to the OP.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

I am an A9LH user 
I have it on my MacBook Air and it works!

not


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm a "dirty" menuhax peasant.  Fight me.


----------



## Touko White (Apr 23, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> I'm a "dirty" menuhax peasant.  Fight me.


For a caravan?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 23, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> I'm a "dirty" menuhax peasant.  Fight me.


I would, but you'd take too long to show up and probably freeze.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 23, 2016)

Welp. I fixed my bricked 3ds

BECAUSE OF ARM9LOADERHAX BOIS. LETS GO MASTER RACE.


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 23, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> I would, but you'd take too long to show up and probably freeze.


Not this time scum, I have lesshax on my side


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 24, 2016)

@Margen67 better add daddy Etika to the list.


----------



## ll0rT (Apr 24, 2016)

U can add me 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> @Margen67 better add daddy Etika to the list.



He bricked his Monster Hunter 3ds ((


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 24, 2016)

ll0rT said:


> U can add me
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I know bro. It's a sad day.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I know bro. It's a sad day.


another victim of brickhax9


----------



## Nikki_swap (Apr 25, 2016)

can i be added to the list now?


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 25, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> can i be added to the list now?


Only if you prove you have A9LH :^)


----------



## Nikki_swap (Apr 25, 2016)

http://puu.sh/ouQu0/552ec027db.jpg


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Apr 25, 2016)

Please add me, I would love to shame dirty menuhax peasents.


----------



## Margen67 (Apr 25, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> Please add me, I would love to shame dirty menuhax peasents.


Only if both of your 3DS have A9LH :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2016)

add me 2 da list :^0


----------



## PaiiNSteven (Apr 25, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Only if both of your 3DS have A9LH :^)


I dont officially own my N3DS yet  I need to sell one 3ds and buy a new 3ds.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (Apr 25, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Spoiler: Banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I joined the master race 2 weeks ago


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 25, 2016)

Lmao.  Can I join?  I just upgraded my o3DS to an o3DS XL and Luma/ARN + a9lh.  It's the best system I've used so far...


----------



## tomman321 (Apr 26, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Spoiler: Banner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's Etika?


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 26, 2016)

tomman321 said:


> Where's Etika?


Our daddy needs to be on the list.


----------



## hii915 (Apr 26, 2016)

Add me plz

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuksaXD (May 1, 2016)

Cüüüüüüş lan add me too.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

Hello.


----------



## Margen67 (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Hello.


----------



## Ricken (May 2, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Filthy peasant.


Take a closer look at that part of my sig 
and this snip. with my OTP


----------



## Margen67 (May 2, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Take a closer look at that part of my sig
> and this snip. with my OTP


i just got tricked

Welcome to the master race.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 6, 2016)

hey Im about to have 3 a9lh consoles wheres my name


----------



## GreaterDog (May 7, 2016)

there isnt alot of ARM 9 loader users 
Talk about a master race xD
--------------------------------------------
MenuHax Loader Here


----------



## Aerocool (May 7, 2016)

plz add m8


----------



## Margen67 (May 7, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> there isnt alot of ARM 9 loader users
> Talk about a master race xD
> --------------------------------------------
> MenuHax Loader Here


Filthy peasant.


----------



## XxShalevElimelechxX (May 7, 2016)

add me, i have a9lh about a month


----------



## Skull Kiddo (May 7, 2016)

I ascended on the 29th of April :^)


I was a fucking idiot and didn't backup my Mother 1+2 save, welp there goes hours of grinding. I only remembered about it wayyy past the ascencion... ;-;

Still, a9lh is pretty awesome and I think the upgrade was worth it imo.


----------



## Pikm (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> there isnt alot of ARM 9 loader users
> Talk about a master race xD
> --------------------------------------------
> MenuHax Loader Here


Wow, you must be a noob who uses internet explorer and likes slow things that don't work most of the time.


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> there isnt alot of ARM 9 loader users
> Talk about a master race xD
> --------------------------------------------
> MenuHax Loader Here


Send Help


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

@Margen67 vs @GreaterDog would love to see this

(even tho margs would ohko that mofo)


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> @Margen67 vs @GreaterDog would love to see this
> 420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420420
> (even tho margs would ohko that mofo)


needs more 420

Fixed. Blaze it moar next tEM


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> @Margen67 vs @GreaterDog would love to see this
> 
> (even tho margs would ohko that mofo)



btw , T.O.P  secret margen and i knew each other its been a long time 
how, why, 
Hint : Blue
Hint2 : Clues
Hint3 : Account
that's all i can say for now so i will stay silent and also

MENUHAX LOADER FOR THE WIN~!!!!!!
MORE THAN 100 USERS ( obviously )


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> btw , T.O.P  secret margen and i knew each other its been a long time
> how, why,
> Hint : Blue
> Hint2 : Clues
> ...


We got all 3 clues. Get the Steve. Get the chair


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Pikm said:


> Wow, you must be a noob who uses internet explorer and likes slow things that don't work most of the time.



actually mines doesnt take long like i got those 64 sd card

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

samsung sd card to be detailed


----------



## Pikm (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> actually mines doesnt take long like i got those 64 sd card
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> samsung sd card to be detailed


You know what else doesn't take long? Getting a brick and complaining to a hardmodder.


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Pikm said:


> You know what else doesn't take long? Getting a brick and complaining to a hardmodder.



am not that dumb to brick my console pls


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> actually mines doesnt take long like i got those 64 sd card
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> samsung sd card to be detailed


Having a better class SD really doesnt help your boot


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Having a better class SD really doesnt help your boot


oh , i thought it did , anyways i love more the menuhax


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

You all wanna hear a good joke?


Spoiler



Menuhax ;O;
Ayyyy lmao!


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> You all wanna hear a good joke?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ahem.


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> ahem.


then dont watch the thread and have a nice day


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> ahem.


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Ricken said:


> then dont watch the thread and have a nice day


when people takes jokes way too seriously

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 48326


no chill l;^(((((


----------



## Ricken (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> when people takes jokes way too seriously


Lets be honest; the only serious thing here in the EoF is Waffles


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Lets be honest; the only serious thing here in the EoF is Waffles


true true


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> when people takes jokes way too seriously
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ricken said:


> Lets be honest; the only serious thing here in the EoF is Waffles


I am pretty serious about my waifu


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 48327
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


my waifu is the creator of menuhax l;^))))) (or i mean senpai not waifu) l;^(((


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> my waifu is the creator of menuhax l;^))))) (or i mean senpai not waifu) l;^(((


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 48328


l;^((( i love you to m9


----------



## The Catboy (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> l;^((( i love you to m9


----------



## GreaterDog (May 8, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> View attachment 48329


xD


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> ahem.


What? Did it freeze again?


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> my waifu is the creator of menuhax l;^))))) (or i mean senpai not waifu) l;^(((


Much weebness...


----------



## Lucar (May 8, 2016)

I have A9LH on 2 of 4 systems now. Does that count?


----------



## Touko White (May 8, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> my waifu is the creator of menuhax l;^))))) (or i mean senpai not waifu) l;^(((


now there you go
a decent tier

whoever created arm9loaderhag is a shit tier waifu


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> whoever created arm9loaderhag is a shit tier waifu


Let me guess, because she isn't Cammy?


----------



## Touko White (May 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Let me guess, because she isn't Cammy?


yes


----------



## SomeGamer (May 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> yes


I'm a genius.


----------



## Touko White (May 8, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> I'm a genius.


I know :3


----------



## Darthsternie (May 8, 2016)

ARM9Loaderhax + Luma3DS+ Decrypt9WIP Masterrace <3


----------



## Margen67 (May 8, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> now there you go
> a decent tier
> 
> whoever created arm9loaderhag is a shit tier waifu


Hey! Menuhax is a pretty great entrypoint..
for installing A9LH


----------



## GreaterDog (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> What? Did it freeze again?


ic wut u did there m8


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> ic wut u did there m8


You really need to Let It Go :^)


----------



## GreaterDog (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You really need to Let It Go :^)


^ this what happens whenn ur rival is supperior


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> ^ this what happens whenn ur rival is supperior


Margen67 is sparing you.
*Install A9LH (Yes)  Keep using Menuhax (No)


----------



## GreaterDog (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Margen67 is sparing you.
> *Install A9LH (Yes)  Keep using Menuhax (No)


*clicks Spare button*


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> *clicks Spare button*


Follow this guide, and I will spare you. https://github.com/Plailect/Guide/wiki
*Join the master race (Yes) Die (No)


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Hey! Menuhax is a pretty great entrypoint..
> for installing A9LH


Menuhax isn't IE


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Menuhax isn't IE


Menuhax IS inferior to A9LH, though.


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Menuhax IS inferior to A9LH, though.


If it is, it's not IE level.
IE is inferior to everything, except Cammy haters


----------



## SomeGamer (May 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Menuhax isn't IE


You are right, it's Netscape.


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

That means it's Firefox and Firefox is master race


----------



## Margen67 (May 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> That means it's Firefox and Firefox is master race


How dare you even put Menuhax and Firefox into the same sentence you filthy peasant.
Go wash your mouth out and pray to @Plailect so your 3DS won't go to hell.


----------



## DHall243 (May 9, 2016)

Menuhax = AOL...


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> How dare you even put Menuhax and Firefox into the same sentence you filthy peasant.
> Go wash your mouth out and pray to @Plailect so your 3DS won't go to hell.


What 3DS?


----------



## Ricken (May 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> What 3DS?


Stupid Cammy logic

yeah I went dere


----------



## Touko White (May 9, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Stupid Cammy logic
> 
> yeah I went dere


#CammyLogic
It's to bash or to praise something you ain't knowing shit about


----------



## Ricken (May 9, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> #CammyLogic
> It's to bash or to praise something you ain't knowing shit about


For a second I thought that was being implied to me since I dont even know who Cammy is (Proceed to murder me)

But then I remembered you don't have a 3DS...


----------



## cmdj13 (May 15, 2016)

Joined the A9LH masterrace today - no more a dirty menuhax /OoT3Dhax peasant! It's so *fast*!


----------



## Touko White (May 15, 2016)

2 day?


----------



## Ricken (May 15, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> 2 day?


wrong thread


----------



## Feeling it! (May 16, 2016)

(activating Xenoblade Chronicles weeabo trash mode)
I got a new Monado guys! (I am now apart of the arm9 master race.)
I'm really feeling it!! (bow before us filthy menuhax scrubs)


----------



## Touko White (May 16, 2016)

We work.
We are not people that have instant satisfaction with what we do, we are patient.

Take that, A9LH.


----------



## Konno Ryo (May 18, 2016)

Why am I not on this list, add me now!!! (please)


----------



## NutymcNuty (May 18, 2016)

can i be part of the list? i set up a9lh yesterday @Margen67 ill S U C C you if i need too.


----------



## Margen67 (May 18, 2016)

Commander_Vadeo said:


> can i be part of the list? i set up a9lh yesterday @Margen67 ill S U C C you if i need too.


Added.


----------



## solress (May 18, 2016)

Count me in double


----------



## HenryLeonheart (May 18, 2016)

Need to add me xD I joined the A9LH master race when it still was a brick fest with my N3DS (old plailect guide, good times :'D)


----------



## Margen67 (May 18, 2016)

solress said:


> Count me in double





HenryLeonheart said:


> Need to add me xD I joined the A9LH master race when it still was a brick fest with my N3DS (old plailect guide, good times :'D)


Added.


----------



## Feeling it! (May 18, 2016)

I am not on the list of arm9 master race am I?
I am arm9 master race though........


----------



## Margen67 (May 18, 2016)

Feeling it! said:


> I am not on the list of arm9 master race am I?
> I am arm9 master race though........


(Re?)added.


Konno Ryo said:


> Why am I not on this list, add me now!!! (please)


Added.


----------



## Konno Ryo (May 18, 2016)

HenryLeonheart said:


> Need to add me xD I joined the A9LH master race when it still was a brick fest with my N3DS (old plailect guide, good times :'D)


Same here, but for my 2DS (no 3d slider).


----------



## RayD97 (May 18, 2016)

@Margen67 A9LH user here. It's the best.


----------



## Margen67 (May 18, 2016)

RayD97 said:


> @Margen67 A9LH user here. It's the best.


Added.


----------



## Phantom64 (May 18, 2016)

I just saw that the Wii U in the _official banner_ is now "5.5.1 master race" instead of 5.3.2 
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 18, 2016)

Come on I have 2 a9lh 3ds and did it for my brother where am I I've asked to be here b4


----------



## PaiiNSteven (May 19, 2016)

Make an o3ds peasant list.
boi im already in it


----------



## Touko White (May 19, 2016)

PaiiNSteven said:


> Make an o3ds peasant list.
> boi im already in it


me, I have two broken o3DS


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2016)

@Margen67 
Setup A9LH a while ago, but I didn't realize there was a thread for this 
Anyway, I'm loving it so feel free to add me to the list if you want


----------



## Margen67 (May 19, 2016)

GamerDudeK said:


> @Margen67
> Setup A9LH a while ago, but I didn't realize there was a thread for this
> Anyway, I'm loving it so feel free to add me to the list if you want


Not until you also A9LH your O3DS. :^)


----------



## xtheman (May 19, 2016)

Does it count if I have A9LH but defend the poor peasants too? If so add me.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 19, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Not until you also A9LH your O3DS. :^)


I did both plus my brothers now add me


----------



## SomeGamer (May 19, 2016)

Don't forget to add my sister too!


----------



## Deleted User (May 19, 2016)

@Margen67 
Thanks for adding me to the list!
However, it's never gonna happen on my O3DS. That one is from launch day and it's my backup in case something terrible goes wrong with my new one


----------



## Flame (May 19, 2016)

@Margen67 you need help boy.... At 1st it was amusing, than.. Kinda funny. Now its like you need help. 


do you just think about A9LH 24/7...


----------



## Margen67 (May 19, 2016)

Flame said:


> @Margen67 you need help boy.... At 1st it was amusing, than.. Kinda funny. Now its like you need help.
> 
> 
> do you just think about A9LH 24/7...


Yes.
A9LH is love. A9LH is life.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 20, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yes.
> A9LH is love. A9LH is life.


Add me


----------



## Touko White (May 20, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> Does it count if I have A9LH but defend the poor peasants too? If so add me.


Thanks


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 20, 2016)

i got rid of the shitty menuhax on my main 3ds now both of my 3ds are a9lh


----------



## Margen67 (May 20, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> Thanks


Filthy peasant.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 20, 2016)

eh i think menuhax must bee destoyed so they have o option but to get arm9loader hax


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> eh i think menuhax must *be* destoyed so they have *no* option but to *install* *arm9loaderhax*


Grammar check


----------



## Margen67 (May 20, 2016)

Davidosky99 said:


> Grammar check


Stop beeing a grammar nazbee. If you beelieve in yourself anybeeng is possible.


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 20, 2016)

margen what do you want to do to menuhax


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 20, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Stop beeing a grammar nazbee. If you beelieve in yourself anybeeng is possible.




--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



hacksn5s4 said:


> margen what do you want to do to *with* menuhax


----------



## Margen67 (May 20, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> margen what do you want to do to menuhax


Use it to install A9LH on every 3DS in existence.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 20, 2016)

I'm waiting the 22 for the Gateway support a9lh


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 20, 2016)

Yo @Margen67 Why am i not aloud to join?


----------



## Margen67 (May 20, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Yo @Margen67 Why am i not aloud to join?


You're already on the list.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 20, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You're already on the list.


Oh didn't notice lmao


----------



## Dorimori (May 20, 2016)

I'm half menuhax peasant.

I've got an A9LH N3DS and a Menuhax o3DS


----------



## Margen67 (May 20, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> I'm half menuhax peasant.
> 
> I've got an A9LH N3DS and a Menuhax o3DS


You must install A9LH on your O3DS 2 day


----------



## Dorimori (May 20, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> You must install A9LH on your O3DS 2 day


The L and R buttons are broken, and I think there's stuff along the way involving nand backups and stuff that require a code using L and R


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 21, 2016)

put me on the a9lh both of my 3ds now have arm9loader hax


----------



## Margen67 (May 21, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> put me on the a9lh both of my 3ds now have arm9loader hax


Added.


----------



## Dorimori (May 21, 2016)

Also, I'm not going to install A9LH on my o3DS because I rarely ever use it.


----------



## Touko White (May 21, 2016)

A9LH sounds like some sort of killstreak or something.


----------



## Margen67 (May 21, 2016)

Cammygirl192 said:


> A9LH sounds like some sort of killstreak or something.


Killstreak against low boot rate and long boot times


----------



## MsMidnight (May 22, 2016)

I'm mixed bb. RxTools and a9lh reinand


----------



## KipMudz (May 22, 2016)

Greetings from my unit! Long time lurker here on Temp but I'm a proud memeber of A9LH master race!


----------



## hacksn5s4 (May 22, 2016)

who will come first in the race a9lh master race or menuhax peasents


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2016)

hacksn5s4 said:


> who will come first in the race a9lh master race or menuhax peasents


Menuhax was at one point the best exploit available (I stayed on 10.1.0-27 until Christmas for that very reason), but that's no longer the case.


----------



## joyoshi (May 22, 2016)

I am now making a backup of my SD so I can remove my emunand. I believe this is far enough to be part of the mustard race.


----------



## Exavold (May 22, 2016)

My n3DS and o3DSxl are on a9lh ,I jizzed twice.


----------



## SomeGamer (May 22, 2016)

KipMudz said:


> Greetings from my unit! Long time lurker here on Temp but I'm a proud memeber of A9LH master race!


Surprised Margen67 haven't liked this already.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

@GalladeGuy is a memeber of the A9LH master race


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 22, 2016)

blujay said:


> @GalladeGuy is a memeber of the A9LH master race


Huh? Oh, uh, yeah. I am. Look! My 3DS is doing A9LH right now! I'm so hip with the kiddos.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2016)

I just installed A9LH add me bitch


----------



## spacelaser (May 23, 2016)

I haf a9lh! woooo me!!!


----------



## Kingy (May 23, 2016)

add me to the A9LH list pls. (Definitely not a menuhax user.) ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## One Eye Doll (May 24, 2016)

add me on A9LH.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

RIP in spaghetti margen, in his honor add me to that fuckin list.


----------

